# Wolves plan to meet with Rudy Gay



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wait, so why'd they spend #4 pick on Johnson if they want a proven player like Gay at SF? Last yr, it was collection of PGs, this yr SFs. 




> The Minnesota Timberwolves are planning to meet face-to-face with top free-agent target Rudy Gay on Thursday night, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> The Wolves, armed with an estimated $13 million in cap space, were poised to invite Gay to Minnesota with a phone call when free agency commences Thursday at 12:01 a.m.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/17337/wolves-plan-to-meet-with-rudy-gay


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I love Gay, but MN right now has to be the stupidest and worst run franchise in history. Nothing but PGs last year, and nothing but SFs this year? Absurd.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Obviously they aren't getting Gay anymore...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I love Gay, but MN right now has to be the stupidest and worst run franchise in history. Nothing but PGs last year, and nothing but SFs this year? Absurd.


Why would Martell Webster have to play SF, if we're going with vanilla positions? They don't have Roy.

I mean if you're going to derogate the Wolves at least get some basics right. In 2008-09 they were giving minutes to Kevin Ollie so they ended up minus Ollie and Foye, plus Flynn and Sessions/Rubio (probably won't be on the same roster). OMG PG FLOOD. And instead of Lawson, it's basically Webster, not a PG.

This year they would've drafted Wall or Turner but didn't get the right draft pick. Well they might have traded Wall like with Mayo. If they drafted a PF they would get ridiculed, or a PG. So that leaves SF.

And they forced Memphis to max out Gay from their own savings on not paying Marko Jaric, still on the Grizzlies' cap. So even if the Wolves are Lloyd they have a Harry.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I love Gay


...


----------

